# Dinozzo!!! :)



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

The wait is finally over. I picked up my Dinozzo today. We almost hit an 8 point buck on the way. I had to slam on my brakes when my dad spotted him. Given the boat incident yesterday we are staying close to home for the rest of the week. Lol 
My 15 yr old cat already sits comfortably beside him. Though she loves his food. >. < 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What an adorable fluff ball!! Looks like he was well worth the wait.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Such a fluffball 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Juno's mom (Sep 28, 2013)

Adorable, AND I love his name !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks ! He definitely was worth the wait.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great looking pup! he is a cutie!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Boy, that second pic will just melt your heart! What a cutie. Congrats!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh my! I could just eat him up. I can smell the puppy breath now!


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

So cute! Congrats & enjoy him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

He's a cutie patutie and Ziva thinks Dinozzo is a very good name.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you all. I can't believe he was already whining at the door to go potty. I had to grab the leash but he already went by the time I grabbed it and turned around.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking pup. is he a coatie? your 15 yr old cat gets along with
the pup. how great is that?


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Yep he is a coatie. I wonder how long of a coat he will be. I hope for a lonnnnngggg coat, but it doesn't really matter. I love his personality.  She isn't snuggling with him yet but she will sit next to him and he hasn't tried to chase her.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I took some actual pics with my flash/umbrella & D90 today.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Definitely a real cutie 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

3 months old and ears are starting to stand. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

More pics please!!!!!
Cutie patoootie!!!!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

how adorable! He is so cute it just makes you wanna cuddle him!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Love the name!!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks a bunch AKIRA3, Kahrg4 & llombardo! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, he is so cute!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Ugh I can't resist posting some more! What a weekend! Dinozzo showed improvement in his prey drive at training. I guess that flirt pole paid off!  

Then today I took him with me on his first sunrise photo shoot. I didn't have time to get any good ones of him with the sunrise, but I got great pics of both separately!!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Oops forgot the pics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeDocsAssistant (Dec 14, 2013)

What a handsome little boy  Love love love the name!

Riley °ω°


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love that face.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I swear the first pic of him he has to be thinking "We have to go back? You've got to be kidding me!"
He will be 4 months on Saturday and his ears no longer stand so well. I thought I wouldn't have to worry but now I'm not so sure. 
He goes to the breeder on Saturday for training so she can have a look at them and let me know what to do next. 
He also starts puppy classes on 1/22. Soooo excited!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shazzyx (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my word, he is a handsome lad. Can't wait to see him full grown.


Don't worry about ears. Best to just leave them alone and they will go up naturally. Handling them too much might make things worse  Puppies ears *often* go down when they are teething, and at 4 months old he would be! Esmeralda is 3.5 months and has started teething, but thankfully ears are still up.. But to be fair, they have been up solidly since 8 weeks of age. xD


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you so much. 

I figured as much with reading the threads. Still makes me a worry wart though. LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Soooo cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Have a ton of new pics but only time to edit/create this one. The last pic is just his body & one ear. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Back in December.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

And just shy of 4 months.
Amazingly enough all those ear poses were exhibited in one day. Lol
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh man this made my heart hurt from all the cuteness. XD Like a cuteness overdose.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh I love him!!! So cute. Love his ear fluffies


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He is adorable !


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks all


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He will be five months in three days and so much has seemed to change in just the last week alone. I've seen a lot of improvement on his nippiness (just mouths now) & his obedience. I have switched back to feeding his food out of the kong and shank bones that he cleared the marrow out of. He use to not care for the kong but has interest in it now. The photos are just from my phone but he is looking so much more adult like now. Ooh and I got his cute name tag too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome pup you have there. Love the LCs


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Good looking pup. Your 4 month old shots of the ears all in one day is exactly what ours is going through now. I'm actually glad to see the comparison. I know they will stand but you have that little voice nagging at you.... Are they ever going to stand up correctly...


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Awwww! Too much puppy cuteness! I can't stand it! I want! I also love the name, but will you have to get a Gibbs to train him?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's adorable!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Sp00ks said:


> Good looking pup. Your 4 month old shots of the ears all in one day is exactly what ours is going through now. I'm actually glad to see the comparison. I know they will stand but you have that little voice nagging at you.... Are they ever going to stand up correctly...


Haha I have that nagging voice too. Looks like his ears might be getting foams on Saturday. Though they are standing much more often now. 








pyratemom said:


> Awwww! Too much puppy cuteness! I can't stand it! I want! I also love the name, but will you have to get a Gibbs to train him?


Probably.  There have been quite a few times he could of used a Gibb's slap to the back of the head. Haha Actually though in the past week I've really upped up the obedience & making him work for his meals. The improvement is so great that I'm like a giggling school girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a busy weekend! Club training on Saturday. Then Sunday I took Dinozzo to Moraine Hills State Park. We walked 5 miles which is way more than I intended. 
Then I took him to Petco to work on doggie distractions. The tips i got from the club really helped. He actually started to look to me instead of barking his head off at the dogs so was real excited & will keep working on it. He just recently turned 5 months! 
While he slept the walk off, I parked by the park bird feeders and only got a couple decent shots.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

oh my goodness. He just keeps getting more adorable. Great pics too btw!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He is a mixture of total cuteness and handsomeness, both at the same time!
Sheilah


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

the base of his ears look so fuzzy I want to rub them. and where did you adopt your birds


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Dinozzo made a friend with an almost four month old Alaskan Malamute today. Dinozzo was a barky butthead at the start, but after a quick greeting he quickly learned to walk alongside his furry friend. Hopefully it helps him with his leash reactivity. 
Also a very short video of them playing.  http://youtu.be/r8GDOE8onSI . It almost seems like the 3 mile walk has done more for him than the working in the parking lot. /shrug
The white balance is all over the place but I was too tired/frustrated with my soon to be ex-computer to care.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Every day he becomes more and more of a well behaved boy. He's about to be 10 months. His one ear is still up, down, up, down. He had an ear yeast infection that I dont think helped. The photo of it down was from yesterday and the photo of it up is from today.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

